# Without Tolls is it possable



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We are planning our next trip to The Continent and plan to concentrateon the eastern side this time, visiting the eastern side of Germany, and both sides of the Adriatic Sea (Italy, Croatia).
In the way stands Austria, a country we would also like to explore.

BUT, can it be done without getting involved with the dreaded GO Box (we are 3.85t.). I am not a motorway enthusiast when touring and have no desire to visit those in Austria.


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

what's a GO box?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> We are planning our next trip to The Continent and plan to concentrateon the eastern side this time, visiting the eastern side of Germany, and both sides of the Adriatic Sea (Italy, Croatia).
> In the way stands Austria, a country we would also like to explore.
> 
> BUT, can it be done without getting involved with the dreaded GO Box (we are 3.85t.). I am not a motorway enthusiast when touring and have no desire to visit those in Austria.


Just done a quick google and this came up

Driving through Austria with a vehicle exeeding 3,5 t?

Starting with January 1, 2010 new rules and regulations apply.
The toll tariff system based on emission categories will concern all motor vehicles with a maximum permissible gross weight exceeding 3.5t and will apply on all Austrian motorways and expressways.

I'm not sure if expressway is the A roads if it is there is no easy way to drive through Austria

Hope this helps


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

hil26 said:


> what's a GO box?


Its an electronic box that fits into any vehicle over 3.5 tons that drives on Austrian Autobahns.

There are overhead Gantries that record the vehicles progress and you are automatically charged for the travel

Its Picked up at the border posts


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Wupert said:


> hil26 said:
> 
> 
> > what's a GO box?
> ...


OMG I never knew about those 8O another reason to stick with 3.5 tons then (Not that I am planning on visiting Austria anytime soon)


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

*Austria*

I was in eastern Austria in June of the year visiting Vienna and then following the Danube. You definitely do not need a GO Box in the eastern end of the country it is not so mountainous as the west and roads are good. I also crossed Austria in september using the Fern Pass and the Brenner Pass the route is no problem although it is a little slow as quite a few coaches and lorries use the road in the summer to avoid the GO Box.

If you are visiting Vienna I would recommend staying at Klosterneuburg as the public transport link from the campsite is very good.

If you are following the Danube look for Kaiserau near Aschach an der Donau. This very small campsite on the lawn of the Kaiserhof Hotel alongside the river is a truly heavenly spot. You can sit in or outside of your camper and watch the occasional cruise boat slide by or just gaze up at the monastery on the mountainside on the opposite side of the river and wonder at what you could have missed if I had kept this a secret. Very little english is spoken and they only take cash but the Apfelstrudel and Topfenstrudel are to die for.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

All the info re the Austrian Go Box toll system is here...

http://www.go-maut.at/go/default.asp

Russell


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Austria*



becky said:


> I was in eastern Austria in June of the year visiting Vienna and then following the Danube. You definitely do not need a GO Box in the eastern end of the country it is not so mountainous as the west and roads are good. I also crossed Austria in september using the Fern Pass and the Brenner Pass the route is no problem although it is a little slow as quite a few coaches and lorries use the road in the summer to avoid the GO Box.
> 
> If you are visiting Vienna I would recommend staying at Klosterneuburg as the public transport link from the campsite is very good.
> 
> If you are following the Danube look for Kaiserau near Aschach an der Donau. This very small campsite on the lawn of the Kaiserhof Hotel alongside the river is a truly heavenly spot. You can sit in or outside of your camper and watch the occasional cruise boat slide by or just gaze up at the monastery on the mountainside on the opposite side of the river and wonder at what you could have missed if I had kept this a secret. Very little english is spoken and they only take cash but the Apfelstrudel and Topfenstrudel are to die for.


Beckey I think things change this Jan

If they do its still IMO worth paying for a go box

Austria is such a beautiful country and as you say food to die for


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well, here is one answer. I don't claim it's the best or the only one but it has the virtue that we've done it.

Basically you nip round the eastern end of the Bodensee, go through the centre of Bregenz and straight into Switzerland (where of course you'll need a vignette but at least you don't have to install it - just stick it on the windscreen.

Ian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

And you can nip into Vaduz, Liechtenstein and pick up your off-shore millions in cash!

G


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - yes you can avoid the motorways very easily 
We were skiing in Germany last year and tried to avoid Austria because of Go Box - Hwever we took a short cut through to Garmisch - no problem - so we then decided to have a go further into Austria- We do not have a GPS but you can easily see the motorways and there was nearly always a main road parallel - there was clear signs pointing to the motoway and we just avoided these
We did buy a very detailed map form a fillimg station and this was usefull planning our journeys - so my advice is just visit Austria and just avoid the motorways 
Fantastic country - we found good Stellpaltze and campsites. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> All the info re the Austrian Go Box toll system is here...
> 
> ...


Been on that website but it has no info on roads that are toll free, which is understandable I suppose as it is a site for those who collect the tolls


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

barney2 said:


> Hi - yes you can avoid the motorways very easily
> We were skiing in Germany last year and tried to avoid Austria because of Go Box - Hwever we took a short cut through to Garmisch - no problem - so we then decided to have a go further into Austria- We do not have a GPS but you can easily see the motorways and there was nearly always a main road parallel - there was clear signs pointing to the motoway and we just avoided these
> We did buy a very detailed map form a fillimg station and this was usefull planning our journeys - so my advice is just visit Austria and just avoid the motorways
> Fantastic country - we found good Stellpaltze and campsites.
> Hope this helps?


Its not only the motorways that have the gantries. We stayed off the motorways as much as possible, but came across the gantries on main roads.

The plan is to stop trucks using Austria as a rat-run. Eventually all roads capable of carrying a truck, will either have a gantry, or a 3.5t weight limit

Doug


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Tolls*



Jean-Luc said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


JL for over 3.5 its pretty much as I posted I'm almost certain that from Jan you will need a Go box

I go down in two weeks time if you havnt got the full info post on here or PM me and I will call in at the Badreihchenhall crossing to confirm


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Do it regularly (Annually) never touch Motorway, Never touch a Toll, Get ready for some fantastic scenery.

We use the SS12 down through Bolzano usually but have travelled other routes, We use (Now) a Snooper Ventura and mark it No Motorways, No Tolls and just sit back follow instructions and enjoy the journey.

:lol:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Do it regularly (Annually) never touch Motorway, Never touch a Toll, Get ready for some fantastic scenery.
> 
> We use the SS12 down through Bolzano usually but have travelled other routes, We use (Now) a Snooper Ventura and mark it No Motorways, No Tolls and just sit back follow instructions and enjoy the journey.
> 
> :lol:


ST things change this Jan


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wupert said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Do it regularly (Annually) never touch Motorway, Never touch a Toll, Get ready for some fantastic scenery.
> ...


Yeah, I know but from all I have seen it is only Autobahn/autostrada and expressways and none of those are touched.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It would appear we all have different experiences and I suspect it all depends on the routes you take. In some directions I have found it impossible to avoid paying tolls because of the ban on heavy vehicles on the minor roads. Saddletramp, perhaps you have been lucky and not got caught?

I thought the toll on the Brenner Pass was about £30 and that was some years ago when the pound was worth a lot more euros?

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

{offtopic} I keep reading this thread title as Without Trolls is it ... {offtopic}  sorry


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

peedee said:


> It would appear we all have different experiences and I suspect it all depends on the routes you take. In some directions I have found it impossible to avoid paying tolls because of the ban on heavy vehicles on the minor roads. Saddletramp, perhaps you have been lucky and not got caught?
> 
> I thought the toll on the Brenner Pass was about £30 and that was some years ago when the pound was worth a lot more euros?
> 
> peedee


Morning all, No Peedee the Brenner Pass M/way has a toll of about £30 but the SS12 runs at the side of the Motorway all the way to Trento and it is a pretty good road, and it is free, (Well I have never been stopped even in a Big RV at 38'), You do have a climb and a few bends on the way up but on the way down it is great.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > SaddleTramp said:
> ...


I'n not sure if the translation of Expressway refers to the N roads

It appears to me that any vehicle over 3.5 T will be charged a new toll just to enter the country

I have already seen new gantries built on the N311 at Bischofshofen

I think there are also new gantries to the North of Zell am Zee

I'll take time out to check for you all on the 12th


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The expressway refers to A roads I understand ie the A13 at Brenner is an Expressway, I found this a while ago :- http://www.dsiminingproducts.com/au/references/details/article/brenner-expressway-austria.html

And the Motorways are pretty self evident : - this article also refers to the changes being made :-

OSAG WARNS: NO MORE AUSTRIAN BORDER CONTROLS BUT VIGNETTES ARE STILL COMPULSORY

Vienna - Ahead of the implementation of the Schengen Agreement in Austria and the expected inbound Easter holiday traffic, Osterreichische Autobahnen und Schnellstrassen Aktiengesellschaft (OSAG) (Austrian Motorway and Expressway Co.) is drawing motorists' attention to the vignette which is compulsory on all Austrian motorways and expressways. The removal of frontier controls at motorway border crossings has deprived many holidaymakers of their last chance of having the need to display a vignette drawn to their attention by border officials before joining the motorway and expressway network.

OSAG advises people visiting Austria on holiday to buy a vignette before leaving home

OSAG is therefore advising all holidaymakers coming to Austria to get a vignette in their home country in good time before the start of the holidays or at the latest from the border points of sale which are open round the clock at all the main border crossings before entering the country. In Europe, vignettes should be available from the local automobile club's sales outlets. Vignette agencies can also be found along the main European approach routes to Austria, mainly at filling stations.

Flexible weekly vignette ideal for the Easter holidays

The cost of the vignette depends on the type of vehicle and period of validity. Vignettes can be obtained for a year, two months or a week. The flexible weekly vignette, which is valid for a total of 10 days from the date of issue, is just right for an Easter holiday in Austria. A weekly vignette for cars and caravans with or without a trailer costs 70 Austrian schillings.

Revenue for road building - strict vignette controls

All revenue from vignettes is used specifically to develop or improve the Austrian motorway and expressway network for the benefit of all road users. The vignette is controlled by the highway authority. Anyone travelling on Austrian expressways or motorways without a vignette must expect severe penalties. For a car, the fine is 1,100 Austrian schillings, payable on the spot.

Distributed by PR Newswire on behalf of Osterreichische Autobahnen und Schnellst


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The first is an Autobahn Sign in Austria, The Second is an Expressway Sign in Austria.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> . For a car, the fine is 1,100 Austrian schillings, payable on the spot.
> 
> ST this info is at least 7 years out of date and probably longer
> 
> ...


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wupert said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > . For a car, the fine is 1,100 Austrian schillings, payable on the spot.
> ...


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > SaddleTramp said:
> ...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I know it's a bit off topic, but this whole 3.5t thing should really not be applied to 'motor caravans' which in EU law are a clearly separate category of vehicle from 'goods vehicles' and 'passenger vehicles with more than 8 passenger seats'. See Paragraph 5 of DEFINITION OF VEHICLE CATEGORIES AND VEHICLE TYPES HERE

If the Austrian authorities are concerned about transiting 44t HGV's ripping up their roads, tolling them is understandable, but why include 'motor caravans' in the same regulations, after all most just want to enjoy Austria at a leisurely pace and leave some Euros behind in the local economy.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The tolls for caravans and motorhomes under 3.5ton was a flat rate of £7
a few years ago (2006?) As I recall they specifically singled out MHs over 3.5 tons and classed them as HGV.

peedee


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

[quote="Jean-Luc"s, after all most just want to enjoy Austria at a leisurely pace and leave some Euros behind in the local economy.[/quote]

In answer to your original post it is possible to travel throughout Austria in all directions without using any Autobahns or toll roads.

But it needs careful planning

The money saved is often less than paying the Toll

The old roads invariably go through busy towns and over quite high passes which even in summer can be snow covered.

The east side as has already been pointed out is undulating but not mountainous

The Tauern Autobahn and its old N road is spectacular and IMO the best way to Croatia and the east of Italy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JeanLuc;

This map shows the Austrian toll network including Autobahn and Schnellstrassen, so I would use it in conjunction with your own roadmap, then you should be able to plan a toll free route accordingly....

http://www.asfinag.at/index.php?idtopic=105










For motorhomes over 3.5t, Go box pricing will change as from Jan 2010, see >here< for more details.

Pete


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There, I'm off to Umag, Croatia in June and have been looking at possible routes, I prefer the more northern Germany route so was interested in the discussion about the Go box and Austria, I have a 3.85t unit so do not wish to go where I'm obviously not wanted.

The route that sneeks around the eastern end of the Bodensee looks good, but does it mean that Switzerland ajoins Germany at that point? or is the transit of Austria done on non tolled roads, and if so is this still valid this year. anybody have any clues?

Many thanks John


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Anyone any rough idea how much it would cost us in our 3.8ton van to go via Munich to get through Austria to Lake Bled in Slovenia using the Go Box?
thanks
chris


----------

